# Fehler in Gildenübersicht



## ghemor (7. März 2005)

Hallo

Wir wollen blasc ebenfalls für unsere Gilde einsetzen, nur gibt es da ein Problem, es gibt bereits eine Gilde mit Namen Verteidiger der Allianz auf Gilneas.
Wie kann das sein, der Gildenname sollte doch auf allen Servern einzigartig sein?

Wenn man unseren Server, Gorgonash, auswählt dann werden die derzeitigen 3 Mitglieder, die blasc derzeit benutzen, mit ihren Namen angezeigt, aber in bei der Mitgliederanzahl stehen 4, könnt ihr das Problem bitte beheben.

Danke

MFG

Ghemor


----------



## B3N (7. März 2005)

ghemor schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Wir wollen blasc ebenfalls für unsere Gilde einsetzen, nur gibt es da ein Problem, es gibt bereits eine Gilde mit Namen Verteidiger der Allianz auf Gilneas.
> Wie kann das sein, der Gildenname sollte doch auf allen Servern einzigartig sein?
> ...




Gildennamen sind leider nicht einzigartig, Gründe dafür kann ich dir leider auch nicht nennen, ursprünlich sollten diese Serverübergreifend einzigartig sein. Was den Fehler angeht, so werden wir uns darum kümmern.


----------



## ghemor (7. März 2005)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich hatte in der FB das Problem das unser Name schon vergeben war, es hatte ein anderer am selben Tag 4 h früher als ich den Namen registriert.
Ein GM meinte damals das es auf allen Servern den Gildennamen nur einmal geben darf.
Sollten sie das geändert haben, oder ist es einfach ein WoW Bug. Wer weiss wer weiss.


----------



## B3N (7. März 2005)

Das Problem ist btw. gefixt - Chars/Berufe/Klassen sollten nun korrekt gezählt und aufgelistet werden.


----------



## ghemor (7. März 2005)

Hallo

Hm, stimmt wieder nicht mehr, wieder mehr Mitglieder als Namen.
Immer ein Paladin mehr als eigentlich da ist.
Ist schon komisch.
Nun, ihr werdet das Problem schon beheben, ich vertraue da auf eure Fähigkeiten.


----------

